# Can I have mastitis if I am pregnant, not nursing???



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I have terrible pain in my right breast. I started feeling crappy a couple of days ago, and assumed I was coming down with something....then last night, my breast started aching badly, and was painful to handle. Today it feels awful!!! There is pain, tenderness, and my nipple feels very very sore.









I am 14 weeks pregnant...I am not nursing or anything. Is it possible to get mastitis while pregnant? I was going to post this in Pregnancy, but I know you mamas know a lot about this stuff...please help!!!


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

I haven't had that experience but I think anytime your breasts are producing any milk or colostrum it would be possible to have a plugged duct. I have gotten them from too tight a bra or sleeping on one side putting pressure on the breast, both have nothing to do with the activity of nursing itself. I'm not sure how soon a womans' breast begin production during pg but from how sore they get it seems things are going on in there quite early on.

I'm certainly no expert but if it were me in that situation,I'd do hot packs (but DON'T overheat yourself) and keep clothing loose, drink lots of water. If it doesn't stop hurting soon or gets worse I'd call the OB's nurse advice line.


----------



## whitecrew4 (Dec 28, 2002)

I'm so sorry you are hurting. Take care of yourself.
I heard just recently of a newborn girl with mastitis, so I would not rule anything out.
Hormonal changes can make breasts very sore in pregnancy.
Is there any spot that is hot or red?

Nancy sending hugs to you


----------



## Quaniliaz (Oct 11, 2002)

YES! You can definately get mastitis without lactating (though you are probably starting to produce colostrum). Like whitecrow pointed out, some babies get mastitis from an overload of hormones (my daughter had a really bad case of it as a newborn. She had what looked like half golfballs on her chest - they were rock hard







)

Anyway, my midwife's daughter had mastitis and was not pregnant or bf. I can be cause by trauma to the breast tissue.

But since you are pregnant, I would say that it is not such an unusual thing to have mastitis - huge hormone shifts, you are beginning to lactate, etc. Get TONS of rest!!! As in, please don't move from bed for the next day or two until it is all better.

Hope you feel better!!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I had mastitis long before I got pregnant. Here are Kellymom's pages on mastitis and recurrent mastitis. Read through both of them to get some good ideas, and also give your care provider a call.

Hope you feel better soon! Rest as much as possible.


----------

